# 2014 535d xdrive jumps out of gear



## Dude26420 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello there, I changed my front right hand side cv axle assembly,took it around the block and on the way back to the house I floored it ,heard a pop,started jumping in and out of drive,,,now my car wine's at idle, ,, only in gear,,,, and won't ingage in reverse at all... I had it on jack stands for about a week with the front lifted pretty high,reminds me of not enough fluid in the transmission on the older cars.... my car had zero issues with the drive train,,,,at least,,,,well except for the torn outer cv boots on both front axles...I saw no leaks, all the skid plates were dry I'm just trying to get some ideas on what to do next...any help would be appreciated ,car does have 180,000 miles on it...


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

Any codes from the transmission?


----------



## Dude26420 (Aug 11, 2020)

Sorry been busy at work these are the codes I'm getting 420611 and 421474


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Huh...odd codes. What are you using tp read codes?


----------



## Dude26420 (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm using ista,,only half works.. there is such things as coincidences...It ended up being a stripped out input flange on the prop shaft going into the rear differential..I couldn't find a rear with my ratio used, and you can't get one without having to buy a new propshaft,so I welded it to the pinion, hahahhah,it's my first night out with the car, so far so good,,however I still need a rear differential..I'm going to keep looking for one while I drive it like a grandma..thanks for your help


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

ard said:


> Huh...odd codes. What are you using tp read codes?


Blown off, by Houston TX dude? From weird codes to welded driveshaft.


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

You're lucky that you're not getting any vibration from the prop shaft due to the welding. I thought these are precision made components and a small imbalance could create driving issues.


----------



## Dude26420 (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm not saying that isn't possible! Since the flange is kinda locked in place by the nut i figure it would be alright..I also been welding for 20 plus years,and balance big industry fan sometimes at work by measuring the amount of rod burned in specific locations,,I kept my weld even all the way around and used the right amount. I was more worried about cooking the seal ,,I rapped some wet rags around the seal area and kept swapping them out, letting it cool then weld some more and so on..Still good so far no leaks. 🤞


----------

